# Flora-grow CO2 Nano Kit



## wbaguesty (28 Oct 2009)

Been looking at these on the net, due to come out mid November.

What are your thoughts on these?  Sorry if posted already...

They seem a little pricey but do come complete.

How long would the canister last for a 45l tank for instance


----------



## Dan Crawford (28 Oct 2009)

I'm currently testing one at the mo and it's well cool!

I'm running it on my 160l and it's still going strong after 2 weeks but obviously i can't tell you anymore till it's ran out completely.

You can of corse go the fire extinguisher route for the same sort of cost....

here are some photos of it on my 30cm


----------



## Nick16 (28 Oct 2009)

looks awesome, im jealous of the uKaps tool holder   . is it acrylic?


----------



## wbaguesty (28 Oct 2009)

Ive got to admit I really like them.  Just whether I want to spend the Â£Â£Â£.  They do look cool though.

How did you get hold of your nano kit? 

What other ones similar are out there?  

Just want the co2 to last a while, I presume it would in a 45l tank?  I know nothing about injection rates etc so help appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## andyh (28 Oct 2009)

Hey Dan

Hope your well, just wondered were you got that rather cool UKAPS tool holder gadget/device.

Where can I get one!

Andy


----------



## Garuf (28 Oct 2009)

I would wait, I don't think you'll be able to get the replacement canisters as easily as you'd want and you're much more cost effective when you compare it to a standard bargain reg kit and Fe's a cheap. My other reservation is that I think hanging all your nick nacks off the side of the tank looks preposterous. Just put the stuff inside the cabinet and don't worry about it. it's less stuff in your way and to obstruct your view of the scape.


----------



## Dan Crawford (28 Oct 2009)

Hey guys, the "Tool Tidies" are ready for sale but we've just gotta sort out the costings and postage etc, will will let you all know asa soon as we've got it all in hand. Anyone coming to the Halloween do can just take one away coz they are at my house.


			
				wbaguesty said:
			
		

> Ive got to admit I really like them.  Just whether I want to spend the Â£Â£Â£.  They do look cool though.
> 
> What other ones similar are out there?
> 
> ...



Dennerle make one but i had issues with my particular one so i can't realistically reccommend it.

I'd guess it would last about six weks in your tank but thats purely a guess, could be more, could be less.



> How did you get hold of your nano kit?


Ask me no questions and i shall tell you no lies


----------



## Nelson (28 Oct 2009)

this is similar http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Full-Co2-System-K ... 29fe422ebf
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/3-pcs-Replacement ... 3a4b18e4b9
don't know what they're like though.


----------



## JamesM (28 Oct 2009)

Retail on these is Â£85, with 95 gram refills at Â£13.95 each, although it might be for 3, the press release was a little confusing  

I like them personally, but the last thing I'd do is hang one on the tank! We spend hundreds of pounds to remove equipment from the tank, then go hang something on the outside. Wassup with that?  

All Maidenhead Aquatics will be stocking these very soon, so I'd imagine refills will be easy enough to get hold of, but whether they are worth the money in the long term or not is up to you. FE's are still the way to go for cost savings


----------



## wbaguesty (29 Oct 2009)

nelson said:
			
		

> this is similar http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Full-Co2-System-K ... 29fe422ebf
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/3-pcs-Replacement ... 3a4b18e4b9
> don't know what they're like though.



Cheers mate, anyone had any experience of those?


----------



## Superman (29 Oct 2009)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Dennerle make one but i had issues with my particular one so i can't realistically reccommend it.


I have the Dennerle nano set and that works a treat, the 85g bottle lasts about 3 months. Although, I've recently upped the injection rate so the new bottle might not last that long.


----------



## wbaguesty (29 Oct 2009)

Superman said:
			
		

> Dan Crawford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Mate, where can you get these from?


----------



## wbaguesty (29 Oct 2009)

http://www.reptilica.co.uk/Dennerle-Nan ... 80-g.phtml

I presume thats the one?

Has anyone got any pics of the set up on their tank.

Cheers


----------



## Dan Crawford (29 Oct 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> I would wait, I don't think you'll be able to get the replacement canisters as easily as you'd want


I've been in touch with the manufacturer and they have a current stock of over 6000 and they are already available if you ask you local Maidenhead Aquatics of which there are hundreds nationwide.


			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> My other reservation is that I think hanging all your nick nacks off the side of the tank looks preposterous. Just put the stuff inside the cabinet and don't worry about it. it's less stuff in your way and to obstruct your view of the scape.





			
				JamesM said:
			
		

> I like them personally, but the last thing I'd do is hang one on the tank! We spend hundreds of pounds to remove equipment from the tank, then go hang something on the outside. Wassup with that?


I recon these systems area aimed at the nano market where you don't gererally have a cabinet to hide stuff in, like on the kitchen side or coffee table, it's a good solution in my opinion.


----------



## Garuf (29 Oct 2009)

I live in Leeds and the nearest maindenhead is 30something miles way, there is one supafish stockist and they don't do anything for planted tanks because "it's a shrinking hobby". Wait and see I suppose.


----------



## Superman (29 Oct 2009)

wbaguesty said:
			
		

> http://www.reptilica.co.uk/Dennerle-Nano-CO2-complete-set-80-g.phtml
> 
> I presume thats the one?
> 
> ...



Yes that's the one. Luckily, I got mine from the LFS who had his before they got expensive.
I'll take some photos later if I get the chance (have a look through my nano journal as there might be some already there).


----------



## wbaguesty (29 Oct 2009)

Cheers Mate,  I am going to have a look at the one at Maidenhead Aquatics in Shirley tonight so will see.  Its a nano tank so wouldnt look too bad on the side as its in the kitchen.  Retro feel.


----------



## Superman (30 Oct 2009)

As promised (although a day late)...


----------



## Nelson (30 Oct 2009)

AE have them now viewtopic.php?f=46&t=8473


----------



## Themuleous (3 Nov 2009)

Here's a cheap nano kit

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Full-Co2-System-K ... 29fe422ebf

Sam


----------



## Themuleous (3 Nov 2009)

Cheap replacement cylinders

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/3-pcs-Replacement ... 3a4b18e4b9

Sam


----------



## Superman (5 Nov 2009)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Here's a cheap nano kit
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Full-Co2-System-K ... 29fe422ebf
> 
> ...



I nearly got one of them but the seller of the kit wasn't very helpful. I couldn't find any replacement bottles in the UK and didn't want to depend on getting them from abroad.


----------



## jonesy (5 Nov 2009)

dont not if anyone has tried ones of these yet but it looks like my dd system without the electric solenoid valve and guage
comes with a 500g bottle aswell  

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PLANT-CARBON-DIOX ... 45ed1497ac


----------



## dsandson (5 Nov 2009)

jonesy said:
			
		

> dont not if anyone has tried ones of these yet but it looks like my dd system without the electric solenoid valve and guage
> comes with a 500g bottle aswell



It just happens that I've received the "Turbo Kit 3" today. Same as the above but with a rio600 pump (which I dont plan on using) and all for Â£36 delivered.

I wont be able to fit this up for at least a week, but it seems great value. The brand is called 'RuWal', and it seems to be an Italian company. The reg does look very much like the D&D one. The disposable tank is 600g rather than the advertised 500g. It comes with plenty of black co2 tubing, a cheap plastic bubble counter, and a plastic co2 drop checker which looks kinda similar to the JBL equivilant.

for the price, I'm very impressed.

Dave


----------



## jonesy (5 Nov 2009)

dsandson said:
			
		

> jonesy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i emailed him earlyer today to see if he had anymore of the Â£36 kits left or he is getting anymore in fingers crossed 
was a good deal


----------

